# Website For Ga.lease Land



## IdRatherBHunting (Dec 24, 2005)

I cant find anything  on the internet are there any magazines with good info on current lease offers in Ga??


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 25, 2005)

*Try Temple Inland*

You might try here...
http://www.templeforest.com/


----------



## dixie (Dec 25, 2005)

www.georgiahuntclub.com You'll can ...l"  hunter and knows what he's talking about.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 27, 2005)

www.northgeorgiahunting.com


----------



## todd (Dec 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever used North Georia Hunting.com?  Just curious about what to bid and if this is temple land.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

Is this georgia land thing that you join cost alot? If so are there any leases on there worth looking at or do they just take your subscription money?


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 28, 2005)

todd said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used North Georia Hunting.com?  Just curious about what to bid and if this is temple land.




I leased from them this year.  It's not temple/inland, but it is a timber company.  As far as bidding, the only thing I can tell you is look at the minimum bid, look at the property and make an offer you think is fair.  This is my first year leasing with them and it looks like you have to bid every year.  If that's the case, then you stand a chance of losing your lease every year.


----------



## todd (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks, I didn't see a minimum bid listed but I'll check again towards May when they re-open for bidding.  I'm looking for land to hunt in our neck of the woods.


----------



## virgil (Jan 6, 2006)

We have 3 openings for monroe,(walton county) lease is 275 acres $360 for the year that includes all electricity, kitchen area and a place to put a seasonal camper...area has hogs, deer, turkey, swamp, creek . Membership must be paid by Jan. 15, if you want to look at the property please call cell phone at 770-312-0798 or home 770-614-7049 please ask for Virgil.


----------

